# cross breeding



## Thadanator (Aug 11, 2007)

Could I mate, say, a flower mantid with a ghost?

I would like to create a new hybrid (although all I have is a plain old chinese right now)


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

No.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't even think about it


----------



## Thadanator (Aug 11, 2007)

well when you say no, is it the science of it that makes it not work? Or do the two species just not get along enough?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

It is not in the genetic structure if you can get them to breed it will be infertile.


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

I have had matings between two different species but it does not produce fertile ooths. But if you mated say S. Carolina and S. Californica that wil work as they're basically the same thing.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

> I have had matings between two different species but it does not produce fertile ooths. But if you mated say S. Carolina and S. Californica that wil work as they're basically the same thing.


Oh... I thought somebody said that won't work too. Was it you, Yen?


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2007)

> > I have had matings between two different species but it does not produce fertile ooths. But if you mated say S. Carolina and S. Californica that wil work as they're basically the same thing.
> 
> 
> Oh... I thought somebody said that won't work too. Was it you, Yen?


It will work and I have pics to prove it. However it will not produce any offspring.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

> > > I have had matings between two different species but it does not produce fertile ooths. But if you mated say S. Carolina and S. Californica that wil work as they're basically the same thing.
> >
> >
> > Oh... I thought somebody said that won't work too. Was it you, Yen?
> ...


Oh... interesting. Okay.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2007)

> > > > I have had matings between two different species but it does not produce fertile ooths. But if you mated say S. Carolina and S. Californica that wil work as they're basically the same thing.
> > >
> > >
> > > Oh... I thought somebody said that won't work too. Was it you, Yen?
> ...


I think Rick is saying the mantis (of different species) will mate, but it will not produce viable ootheca. Although rarely, mantis of the same genus but different species may cross breed and produce a new sterile generation (such as P. Wahlbergii x P. Ocellata, Sph. Lineola x Sph. Centralis, etc).


----------



## jarek (Aug 15, 2007)

> > > > > I have had matings between two different species but it does not produce fertile ooths. But if you mated say S. Carolina and S. Californica that wil work as they're basically the same thing.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Oh... I thought somebody said that won't work too. Was it you, Yen?
> ...


Would that happen in nature?


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

> Would that happen in nature?


Very interesting question! Can any entomologist or professional answer that? I seriously doubt that it would happen though.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

> > Would that happen in nature?
> 
> 
> Very interesting question! Can any entomologist or professional answer that? I seriously doubt that it would happen though.


I have personally witness s. carolina males on the backs of chinese females in the wild. Now it is physically impossible for them to mate due to the size difference but the male was attracted to her and was at least trying.


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

> I have personally witness s. carolina males on the backs of chinese females in the wild. Now it is physically impossible for them to mate due to the size difference but the male was attracted to her and was at least trying.


Hmm, that's very interesting Rick. Could the S.Carolina males be attracted to the pheromones of the Chinese females just as it would be attracted to the pheromones of females of the same species? Interesting.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

> > I have personally witness s. carolina males on the backs of chinese females in the wild. Now it is physically impossible for them to mate due to the size difference but the male was attracted to her and was at least trying.
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's very interesting Rick. Could the S.Carolina males be attracted to the pheromones of the Chinese females just as it would be attracted to the pheromones of females of the same species? Interesting.


Probably but I feel that visual cues take over once he has her in sight.


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

> Probably but I feel that visual cues take over once he has her in sight.


Ahh yeah that must be it most probably. Thanks for sharing Rick.


----------

